# Footage of the new pup.



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Heres a quick clip of the new pup. Started him with a wing on a string today. This pup is great, he is already starting to learn a bunch. I can't wait to get him on some real birds next year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPSUhrCs ... e=youtu.be


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Where did you get your pup?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool! Don't wait, start him on live birds now.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

[youtube:2jy2igjy]http://www.youtube.com/v/aPSUhrCsMVA?rel=0"[/youtube:2jy2igjy]


----------

